# Large DIY PVC Reactors



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Any one have a pic of large diy co2 reactors like 3in or 4in dia.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

no,but I have pics ( and plans for that matter) for acrylic 2" models, they could be very easily scaled up to larger sizes.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Tab,

What can you tell us about welding plastic?

For about 4 years now I have this idea of a PVC reactor with 10" in diameter and a flange as a lid. Basically a look like this but without the clear housing and with a much larger diameter:










PVC pipe about this diameter:










To glue the flange to the housing seems unreliable compared to actually plastic-weld it.










Could glue only work reliably? If this is used as a canister filter and there is a leak you can drain the entire tank if the glue doesn't hold. What do you think?

Ah! Here's a site that talks about making exactly what I had in mind. Except I bet that 14" flange will be very expensive.
http://www.avastmarine.com/cb/2010/05/ozone-reactor-build

I found a price for a 10" flange - $100, and for a 14" flange - $130. These are 3/16" thickness - pretty thin. 
http://www.harrisonplastic.com/pvcprices.html#flange

Like it says in the article above - the flange needs reinforcement. Not only you will spend money but you will have to improve it too. My original idea was to cut a circle out of thick PVC sheet and glue/weld it to the 10" or 14" pipe that serves as a housing.

--Nikolay


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

with a good bond, solvent welding is more then strong enough for what we would put it thru

They also make caps that are rubber with a steal "hose clamp" that would work as well.

I have very little exp with plastic welding. I do have some exp working with multi part "glues" for plastics. 

What I would do is find thicker stock, and route out a grove in it, that the pipe could slip into.

Pretty much every thing in larger sizes is clamp and gasket.

Making it out of fiber glass is another option. I've done that for large skimers. cement form as a mandrill. While easy to do it is a mess. 1/4" ply glassed in makes great flanges. Plus you can kind of see thru it to check water levels.

personally I'd use ABS over pvc, its alot more forgiving and the "glues" are alot ticker.


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2011)

More than adequate for this diy set up. And that size of PVC is very expensive.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

niko That's what I was looking for 4x18 with 1 inch in/out and two 1/8in hose barb adopter .
I would go with a flange on top with a 1in elbow or hose barb input and output at the bottom
{like the AM 1000 CO2 Reactor}
I had built this one here with Polycarbonate tubing and had use a 3/4in in/out, I guess I could get 1" to reduce to 3/4" in/out and with a ball valve I can cut the flow down some.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/12331-survey-external-co2-reactor-users.html
I don't know if it would work for my 110g tank? If I build another like this I would go 3" or 4"
My pump is a Blue Line 55 HD 1100gph pump and split, 1 side I have Nu-Clear 533 an 547 filter the other side I have a Mazzei {3/4" , 584}


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

niko said:


> Tab,
> 
> What can you tell us about welding plastic?
> 
> ...


That is what I also was looking for , There is really no co2 reactor for large aquarium tanks on the market that would use a 1" in/out system for tanks over 110g an over , {people that use large pumps for them} . Every thing I see is ether for 5/8, 3/4, 1/2inch system. 
It would be nice to come up with something like that or like a AM1000 reactor. {I like the clear look myself}


----------



## niget2002 (Apr 15, 2008)

For larger tanks, what about multiple smaller reactors in parallel?

Make a manifold using PVC to go from the 1" to two or three 3/4". Have each 3/4" line run to a different reactor. A similar manifold coming from the CO2 tank can split the air to each reactor. Then on the other end of the reactors you can have a second PVC manifold taking the multiple 3/4" lines back in to one 1" line.

The benefit of this is come cleaning time, you can cut off the air and water to just one reactor. Take it off line to clean it, then put it back on after.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Would like to try to build a reactor like this one using 1 inch in/out 
an maybe 3 - 6 inch dia x 20 inch high , I think using a 3/4 inch diy spray bar for the 
input would have a good current to mix the co2 around , I'm confuse on what type of top to use for the input an 
where to put the out put top or bottom?
Or maybe use a cap and see if a 3/4 inch tap bit will work instead to use 3/4 inch hose barbs?
What do you think.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

its possible to do...but the cost and the pieces arent readily available...so for the hassle...get several smaller (2" ones and some powerheads) tho your tank would have to be pretty huge for a single one to not handle it sufficiently


----------



## funnytrash (Sep 5, 2010)

my brother made one out of 2 inch pvc and a bunch of brushings so that the water rushes against CO2 and thus diffusing go find neilshieh and ask him about it :


----------

